# New to me Brute Force!!!!



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well as you know i sold my 650i, i was thinking of a can-am but i found this brute for sale and decided to buy it, well put a down payment on it anyway! 
it is a 2009 750 with 2500km really good shape. it has the following.....
-Kimpex rear box with foot pegs
-6" frame extension
-29.5" swamplites
-2" lift
-itp rims
-Full HMF system
-HMF fuel programer 
-Hand guards
-Hand Warmers
I think thats all. What would you guys pay for this machine??
in the pic there is a little puddle under neath it as you will notice, that was just a cracked hose that has been since replaced.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

a little strange that it has been stretched... did the prev. owner race it?


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

nope it was never raced, he stretched it because he used it for a little bit of rock crawling, never raced or mudded.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah. I guess that makes since. Looks really good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, looks good. What did you pay for it?


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Looks like another reasons he stretched it was for a little better support while riding a passenger.......not a bad move. Great looking bike though. I'm not going to tell you what to spend, but I'd look and see what similar atv's in your area are going for and then factor in some of the upgrades he's done, as well as miles....then go from there and make an offer. Same exact bike in Cali will sell different than it would here in NC.....doesn't make sense but that's the way it happens.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

well i pay'd $7700 for it, not to bad for up in my neck of the woods. pretty excited about riding, it also has clutching to turn them 29.5"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kevinryan7 said:


> Looks like another reasons he stretched it was for a little better support while riding a passenger.......not a bad move. Great looking bike though. I'm not going to tell you what to spend, but I'd look and see what similar atv's in your area are going for and then factor in some of the upgrades he's done, as well as miles....then go from there and make an offer. Same exact bike in Cali will sell different than it would here in NC.....doesn't make sense but that's the way it happens.


 
Boy that's for sure. There are places in the states that are selling the 12s in that range...in US currency.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

First time I've seen a stretched Brute, looks good though!


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

2" in the front and 4" in the rear


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow... prices over here in the PNW must be quite a bit softer..

I just bought that same machine...but stock.
Green 09 750, stock alum wheels, OE tires, Warn 25 winch, heated grips, and a Moose big back mount storage/seat afair. Had 911 miles. Paid 5K. (USD)

I've gotta be honest... I see brand new Brutes priced below 8K in my area on a regular basis.. 7700 feels pretty steep to me..


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Not up here in bc its not, i think new brutes are going for around 10k plus tax freight etc. plus it has all this stuff on it already. must be nice to have cheap machines


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I just saw a 2012 for $7800 it had 250 miles on it

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

i need to sell both of mine over there and go pay cash for a vette afterwards lol


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Might have stretched it to better ride two-up. Any way we could see how it was stretched?


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

bikes are retarded prices up here in Canada. we get raped, lol. From one Canadaian to another i think you paid a fair price.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ That's a good price. Over here a new 2012 is 12-14k. $7700 is not a bad price at all.


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm wondering how much it costs to stretch these things, and how much wear and tear it saves on the bike riding two? I usually rode two on my 05 650 SRA and I had to get the shock rebuilt with a stiffer spring so it wouldn't blow out like it did previously....it was like a trampoline after it went. I now have an 08 750i, are the independents better for riding two up stock than the SRA's? I would imagine they are, feels a lot stiffer than my 650 did.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

z24guy said:


> Might have stretched it to better ride two-up. Any way we could see how it was stretched?


Yea sure, next time i go to give the guy money on it i will take some pictures for you.

yea bikes up here are stupid amounts of money. I seen a 2012 with eps and 400 miles for 12k


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

That's insane man! If you could, ask him if stretching it like that made a big difference riding two.....if that's why he did it. If its a good preventative measure I may look into doing that on mine. Wonder how much the total cost is to do that?


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

yea ill ask him for you, i see how much it cost him.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah some pictures would be great. And I think you paid the right amount, less market in Canada so prices are less competitive. Where in BC are you? I'm in Prince George.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Im in osoyoos, way down by the border.


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Well so much for getting together for A ride! 

If you're ever up here though you should check out Tabor Mountain Recreation Society

There's a few hundred Kms of trail.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

ya to bad! you'll just have to come down here in the summer for a vacation! haha, those trails do look nice though


----------



## terry_p_22 (Aug 29, 2010)

i think i could strech one pritty cheep but really time consumming...i have been fabricating and welding from time i was 8 just don't know if it would make any big difference unless hill climbing


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

kevinryan7 said:


> I'm wondering how much it costs to stretch these things, and how much wear and tear it saves on the bike riding two? I usually rode two on my 05 650 SRA and I had to get the shock rebuilt with a stiffer spring so it wouldn't blow out like it did previously....it was like a trampoline after it went. I now have an 08 750i, are the independents better for riding two up stock than the SRA's? I would imagine they are, feels a lot stiffer than my 650 did.




Well, I know that the wife now appreciates our IRS brute over my buddies Honda Rancher SRA. The complaining has all but stopped. (ALMOST) Now I bought radial tires and a 2012 seat so I'm hoping that will make the ride way better. We'll see.:bigok:


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I would think the most expensive part would be lengthening and balancing the driveshafts. The frame stretch sounds easy enough but lining up the body mounts again could be a trick


----------



## kevinryan7 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah, I'm taking out my 08 for the first time next weekend.....hopefully it's a lot better for a passenger than my SRA (I hear ya on the complaining) went ahead and got the quadboss weekender seat/storage and the quadrax foot pegs for the 08.....it is comfortable as can be now, I could sit in it all day! We'll see how it does riding.


----------



## Remington721 (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I picked it up yesterday from the guy and so far I'm loving it! I'll try and get some more pics up and pics of the frame


----------

